# Hello from Finland!



## Emmi (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi i'm new here and i wanted to intruduced myself!! I'm 23 year old girl and i'm from Finland. I love makeup and i'm hoping to go to a makeup school to be a makeup artist, but i need to safe some money first! I like this site very much, and i have seen lots' of FOTD/looks, and those look so great!


----------



## Janice (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome Emmi! I'm happy you decided to join us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope to see you around soon.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 11, 2005)

welcome emmi! thanks for joining =)


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello and welcome! Hope you have lots of fun here!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, from Finland? Hello, enjoy your time here. Always lovely to see new internationals!


----------



## vloky (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 12, 2005)

welcome!


----------



## Emmi (Oct 12, 2005)

Finland is in Europe, it's between Sweden and Russia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have like 5,1million population and you have propably heard band called HIM and  finnish and Nightwish. And Nokia phones are also from Finland


----------



## eve sh. (Oct 13, 2005)

*.*

But you dont have MAC in Finland, dont you?


----------



## Janice (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emmi* 
_We have like 5,1million population and you have propably heard band called HIM and  finnish and Nightwish._

 
Yupp, DH and I are both HIM fans.


----------



## user2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Emmi and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have every day!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 14, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Emmi (Oct 16, 2005)

Well we only have mac in our capital city in Helsinki, but don't have it where i live, bummer


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 18, 2005)

kia ora Emmi all the way from New Zealand.  Hope you have a fantastic time searching/ browsing through this site! i love it so much, and i hope you will too.  I'm glad to hear that you love the FOTD forums like me too, hope to see your face up there one day too!


----------



## user3 (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome! We are happy to have you here!
See ya around the forums!!


----------



## user4 (Oct 21, 2005)

hi emmi... welcome


----------

